# Golf R32 Turbo



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

I had this to do on Saturday for a friend of mine so it can go up for sale today.
No before photos as my camera was on charge 

Pre wash with s/f and hyperwash
Wheels with Megs w/b and EZ brush
clayed with sonus green and last touch
2 bucket with gold class
dried with last touch and de wonder
Exhaust with Meg's metal polish and wire wool
Lime prime
2 coats of Dodo hard candy
Enjoy the pics.:thumb:


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome detail 

love it, any details of where its for sale yet?


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Great job on the car it looks amazing.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice car. Guy Hartley's?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice. Is it quite nippy??

First time I've seen a Golf with a Leon Cupra R splitter. Looks good.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there - love the R32's :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice freshen up for the sale there 

Sleeper if the turbo badge was off.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice car, nice and shiny! :thumb:


----------



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Nice freshen up for the sale there
> 
> Sleeper if the turbo badge was off.


The noise it makes it's no sleeper :doublesho


----------



## Mr P (Aug 22, 2007)

I believe the EIP stage 2 turbo conversion gets it pumping out about 450 ATW/BHP. Wouldn't want standard brakes though with that sort of power!


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint now..good luck with the sale....:thumb:


----------



## 6LS2 (Nov 9, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Nice freshen up for the sale there
> 
> Sleeper if the turbo badge was off.


dont think its much of a sleeper with that cooler at the front mate lol


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

was that at the piston head show? looks stunning


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

6LS2 said:


> dont think its much of a sleeper with that cooler at the front mate lol


I know, but normally some chav types like to try and overtake you, without the turbo badge, from the rear and side it looks standard.

Bye bye anyone :thumb:

Banter:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking colour, looking nice there. 

Agree with V12MSM - if that turbo badge wasn't there, that would be one hell of a sleeper! Its a cracking looking car by the virtue of it being so subtle, yet it would blow the nuts off of many things to take it on from a standing start! Yes, look at the splitter and there's a bloody big cooler there, but its not sticking out and making itself overly obvious and there's no ludricous bodykit - prob why I'm liking that car so much!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> I know, but normally some chav types like to try and overtake you, without the turbo badge, from the rear and side it looks standard.
> 
> Bye bye anyone :thumb:
> 
> Banter:


foooooooook :lol: looks like it puts the power don superbly too :thumb:

agree, remove the turbo badge, and thats pretty mint :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks lovely, stunning colour too :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful how much does he want for it.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Remove the turbo and 4 motion badge. Would love an EiP turbo R32 that one looks good.
Is he going to upgrade the brakes, the standard ones are rubbish for such a heavy car.
How hard was it for him to fit the sat nav? I always wanted to do that with mine but never got an answer to how easy it was.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

looks well indeed. probably my fave car colour or BMW estoril, or FORD ST orange too!!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks a nice car as has been mentioned why advertise the power loose the turbo and 4 motion badges they are naff


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Wooooooo:doublesho 

Sweet r32 with plenty of nice suttle modifications!

Any details of were this baby is being advertised - thanks :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

where is this thing for sale ?


----------



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

Now up on Pistonheads http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/355141.htm

:car:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

That's one nice Golf, Good work.:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work these cars are fantastic in standard trim! Must be mental with the turbo as well


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> I know, but normally some chav types like to try and overtake you, without the turbo badge, from the rear and side it looks standard.
> 
> Bye bye anyone :thumb:
> 
> Banter:


Funk me!
That is one frikkin fast car!
Anyone know what the 0 - 60 / top speed times are?


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

I need 21,000 pound me thinks! Good job and fantastic car...agree with everyone else those badges need to go! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

:doublesho £21000:doublesho bloody hell good luck getting that type of money


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome machine - bet thats totally mental on the road!

I used to have a 300bhp impreza and i thought that was quick, this thing was pee all over it.

Top work!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice work,and nice car....


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Stunning! I love it


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

lovely shine and motor


----------



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

Gavb said:


> :doublesho £21000:doublesho bloody hell good luck getting that type of money


He has had 4 calls so far for it all looking to buy:doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

had about 20 calls for a £575 fiesta too, but the only one who actually turned up, was luckily the one that bought it


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

i bet that thing can pull a skin off a rice pudding

:thumb:

love the colour


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I live in Eastbourne, not seen that around. Bloody nice.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

z4 vs r32 turbo:lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Butters said:


> He has had 4 calls so far for it all looking to buy:doublesho


they dont work for shell do they?


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

yin said:


> z4 vs r32 turbo:lol:


 now that is quick


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

yin said:


> z4 vs r32 turbo:lol:


Oh my word....i want that so bad!!! :doublesho

Nice driving by the lady!


----------



## PhilNUK (Jan 1, 2008)

Trophy165 said:


> Oh my word....i want that so bad!!! :doublesho
> 
> Nice driving by the lady!


Left hand drive mate :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That is very nice looks lovely and shiny:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

PhilNUK said:


> Left hand drive mate :thumb:


lol!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh wow that is a mazing


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure if this ever sold but i saw this car at lunch time in Maccy D's so its still around Eastbourne.

Certainly sounds alright!!

Still looking clean as well:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Thats a hell of a car ! 

Great detailing too


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

That's one cracking car. Great finish too


----------

